# Lamancha  torn sheath. What to do



## John Wilhite (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a 5 month old Lamancha  who has torn his sheath no clue how  it happened
He is still very active and seems to be happy it appears to have split the sheath from tip straight down about 1 inch
Any advise.  I have applied blue coat already its fly season


----------



## John Wilhite (Sep 6, 2015)

OK vet says let it heal he will be fine just not so romantic


----------

